# 90 sentra loud scraping noise while driving



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello all, hope someone can help with this cause I have no idea where this noise is coming from !!

90 Nissan sentra, 212 K miles, originally had a 4 speed now has a new 5 speed tranny right out of the Nissan crate, 5 speed was installed at 183K 06-2007 using Amsoil gear lube, noticed noise yesterday on way home from work, I'll be driving along, speed doesn't matter although I haven't heard this noise when not driving, all of a sudden with no warning I started to hear this really loud noise, sounded like I was dragging something metal under the car, sounds like it's coming from the engine area and I also noticed when I hear the noise I can feel it thru the shifter. Got home from work and checked under the car with flashlight, exhaust looks normal, nothing hanging, checked under hood everything looks normal, nothing loose. This noise is quiet some times than other times it sounds really loud, thought oil was low so I checked it this morning on the way to work, it was a little low, topped it off but didn't help with noise. Have decent oil pressure on Autometer mechanical gauge, water temp is normal on Autometer mechanical gauge also. Haven't checked oil level in tranny since it was installed going to check that tomorrow, timing chain and guides are original as far as I know, I bought the car with 117 K on it. Car runs great and when I hear this noise and can feel it thru the shifter it doesn't effect how it is running or driving. Could noise be from worn timing chain or guides?? Anyone ever have a noise like this any ideas on what it could be or what I should check?? Thanks all


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

love AMSoil! 
sorry to hear about your "noise"! am quite interested in what it is ..so please post up when you find out! hopefully its something just loose and an easy fix!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

anyone?? any ideas here??


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

spoke to my mechanic and he said it could be the input bearing/bushing. Went thru my records and I have listed when I had the clutch done he replaced the rear main seal, than when he swapped the tranny for me he also did the clutch cable, new tranny came with new throw out bearing, but I have no listing of replacing the input bearing, car has over 212K on it so may be time to replace the input bearing/bushing if that is indeed what is making the noise. Going out right now to check the tranny fluid level.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

checked trans oil level it is full


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

noise is getting more constant and now it is even making the noise when the car is not even moving, and also when the clutch is depressed!!, I have no idea what it could be


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Had a noise like this on mine........turned out to be a small metal brace that is located right by the belt for the alternator. This piece broke because of bad motor mounts and was scraping on the belt and pulley. If thats not it, I would guess timing chain or throw out bearing.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

input bearing is part of the transmission so its not that old.
even if you felt it through the shifter it can be the engine. ancillaries.
check with the hood up. use a stethoscope 
check axles and wheel bearings


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks I also noticed yesterday when the I first start to drive going slow I can hear a noise, kind of like a noise like when something is in a tire and you only hear it every revolution, it is a quiet low frequency kind of sound but as I pick up speed I guess due to the surrounding noises getting louder don't hear it any more. I'll check it out more after thanksgiving


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

check the brakes and brake dust shield as well


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

and the later 1.6 cars ie the B14's dont have the input flywheel bushing
I am not sure about the 1.6 1990, I think if you have the GA16DE it doesn't but the E16i does.
but the bushing only turns when the clutch is pressed in.t the E16i series does.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

checked out car today under hood, think noise is coming from either the alternator (which I got from junkyard out of a Maxima, I made a custom mount so I could mount the 110amp alternator), the A/C compressor (which is a rebuilt POS), or the idler pulley, going to remove the A/C belt tomorrow to see if the noise goes away.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

most likely its the idler pulley
good luck .................


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

removed the AC belt today, left the idler pulley on, took car for a drive, did not hear noise but did not drive that far, a good sign so far, after removing belt spun AC pulley by hand and it makes a noise at one spot like I can turn it 3/4 way around and it is quiet than in 1 spot I hear a noise. Don't think the idler pulley is causing noise going to leave belt off for a few days to see if noise is still present after longer drive, will update as I learn more, thanks all


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

the noise was definitely from the AC compressor, I took the belt off for now. I hear another noise that get's faster as car starts to roll but goes away when I step on the clutch, haven't checked on it yet.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

now have another noise, starts when engine is running, stops when I press the clutch in, throwout bearing??


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

could be input shaft bearings, clutch pressure plate, unlikely but possible.

doesnt sound like throwout bearing, it should be dis-engaged when foot is off the pedal.


----------

